# Sabine Jetties



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The fishing has finaaly turned on at the Sabine jetties. The wind has died down and the water is in great shape. Fished Monday and Tuesday and caught out Louisiana Limits of trout and reds both days.

Captain Marty has opening for Thursday and Friday if anyone wants to catch fish.

My cell phone number is 713-703-1431.

Let;s go fishing!!


----------



## HOGTRAP (Jul 20, 2011)

captn marty
what do you charge for a trip it would be me and 9 yr old grandson,were avable this fri...thanks brian


----------

